# Do Catalans use guttural R?



## Ajura

Do Catalans use guttural R normally or is it standard? I heard that the people of Rousillion and Mallorca use it?

Catalans utilitzeu R gutural normalment o és normal? He sentit que la gent de Rousillion i Mallorca s'utilitza?


----------



## Favara

A Mallorca no sabria dir-te, no em sona. Al Rosselló supose que ho faran per influència del francès.
Jo faig aquest so, no per a la R sinò per a la G; però és microdialectal, no s'estén més enllà del meu poble i rodalies.


----------



## panjabigator

Favara said:


> A Mallorca no sabria dir-te, no em sona. Al Rosselló supose que ho faran per influència del francès.
> Jo faig aquest so, no per a la R sinò per a la G; però és microdialectal, no s'estén més enllà del meu poble i rodalies.



Ah sí?  És això una cosa particular al teu dialecte o també pots dir una cosa sobre el valencià?  I en quins mots?


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Sembla que la /g/ fricativa es típica de tots el dialectes del català, la podem trobar després d'una vocal, però no després d'una consonant.  Per exemple... les dues /g/ de la frase "la gata negra" es pronucien una mica com una r francesa gutural però més curta.  Es un so suau.  Altres exemples que he trobats:  aigua, regular, negoci, plegar, agradar, seguir, següent .... És normal i estandar.  L'altre /g/ es dura com en anglès, francès, etc. després d'una consonant...  exemples:  el guant, ningú, algú, el gust, vingui, un got.  No crec que existeixi la R gutural en català, com en francès. No l'he ascoltada, però potser algú de les illes o de Perpinyà pugui responder.


----------



## Favara

panjabigator said:


> Ah sí?  És això una cosa particular al teu dialecte o també pots dir una cosa sobre el valencià?  I en quins mots?


No, és només d'uns pocs pobles, que fem bàsicament el que diu el company Merquiades però de forma molt notable, especialment en començar la paraula o rere consonant, amb el mateix so de la R uvular del francès (ʁ). _Algú, gust, gràcia _> /al'ʁu/, /ʁust/, /'ʁɾasia/
Revisant les paraules que diu Merquiades, m'he adonat que potser l'únic lloc on no la fem ací és rere N. A més, és clar, de quan queda a final de paraula.

Supose que serà allò, típic de subdialectes, d'exagerar trets comuns a tota la llengua.


----------



## merquiades

Hola. Segons aquest mètode, el so dur de la /g/ es pronuncia només després d'una n.  Es més o menys el que comentes tu, Favara.  Us poso la citació.  Perdoniu que esté en anglès.....  1.  g (+ a,o,u,r,l) at the beginning of a word or after n sounds exactly like g in the English get, go.  In an initial position gu (+e or i) gives this hard g sound as well...  2.  When g(+a,o,u,r,l), gu/ü(+e,i) is not in an initial position, nor preceded by n, it sounds approximative, much softer and less explosive, with less contact of the vocal organs, and the throat does not close.  This produces a sound somewhat similar to the intervocalic g in sugar, but in many dialects this sounds has moved closer to the j sound in Spanish José.


----------



## llorencs

Soc de les Illes Balears, i la _r_ gutural no l'he escoltada mai per allà.


----------



## ACQM

Segons tinc entès la r gutural és fa servir al Rosselló per influència del francés i prou.


----------



## Marco1971

llorencs said:


> Soc de les Illes Balears, i la _r_ gutural no l'he escoltada mai per allà.



A la Viquipèdia diuen:
El *solleric* o el *parlar de Sóller* és una variant del català mallorquí  parlat al municipi de Sóller.  Com a principals característiques fonètiques destaquen el tancament  sistemàtic de la _o_ àtona en _u_ i la pronuncia de la _r_  com a fricativa uvular sonora (com la _r_  francesa). A causa del comerç de taronges  i llimones de la Vall de Sóller amb Europa  (sobretot amb França) i el Carib, el Port de Sóller fou un port on s'hi establí una  importantíssima relació comercial amb França.  Aquest fet pot ajudar a explicar el perquè de la pronuncia uvular de la  _r_ i de la utilització de gal·licismes.


----------



## aprenent

En Marco1971 ho ha explicat molt bé, i així ho puc corroborar (tenc molts d'amics sollerics!)


----------

